# Pleurothallis Grobyi - A Sprintail's Perspective



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

My little Grobyi has bloomed 4 seperate times in the past few months, but the flowers wilt so fast I never get the chance to take a picture. This time I sacrificed one of the flower stems and took some shots. They turned out to be my favorite macro shots to date. You really cant appreciate the colours of tiny flowers like this until they are right in your face. I didnt adjust the colour at all, but I did need to remove tiny dust spots from my sensor. Photobucket ruins the clarity, but you get the idea lol

A size reference, and my setup.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

beautiful. Grimm, where do you find these orchids, if you don't mind?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love it, Grimm! How big is the vegetative portion of the plant?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

P. grobyii is tiny but really easy to find actually. Andys and J and L always seem to have it available. foliage maxes out at just an inch or so in length


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

thanks frogparty.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice...Pleurothallis some of my favorite orchids. I have some in my recent isla popa video on youtube. I might have to do a full video on just orchids some time...

miniconservatory's Channel - YouTube

Great orchid picture and you are absolutely right, you have to get real close to appreciate them. I've slowly switched over to mostly orchids because other tanks grow to fast.

Happy Frogging!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

me too. I hate pruning.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Pumilo, I'll have to grab a pic of the plant tomorrow. Id say the entire thing is roughly 2" in diamter, with medium sized leaves compared to others I have seen.


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

hey grimm, 
do you have this orchid in one of your viv's? your peninsula has really got me thinking about doing a large tank dedicated to orchids. I have always thought they were cool plants, but never had much desire to keep them until ive seen them in a viv. 
thanks, mike


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes this one is in my tank. It gets a pretty good amount of light to, so Im surprised that its doing so well.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

That looks GREAT!!!


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

both shots are really well done, but I prefer the first. Maybe it's all the empty space in the second pic


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> both shots are really well done, but I prefer the first. Maybe it's all the empty space in the second pic


Also my favorite. More to look at, and a better overall composition. I also got my focus stack a lot sharper for it. I might have to try and print it someday.

I usually do focus stacks on a white background, or in the tank, but from now on I might have to sacrifice blooms so that they can be photographed on a clean black background.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Also my favorite. More to look at, and a better overall composition. I also got my focus stack a lot sharper for it. I might have to try and print it someday.
> 
> I usually do focus stacks on a white background, or in the tank, but from now on I might have to sacrifice blooms so that they can be photographed on a clean black background.


I think the black really makes the colors, and image, pop. And as you said, introduces a cleaner look


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Hey Grimm, mostly for my budding photographer, Frogboy, can you tell me or link me to what a "Focus Stack" is? Thanks.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

These shots are actually multiple images stacked on top of eachother. They are all taken at slightly different focus points, then combined to give a greater depth of field. Taking shots at 1X magnification and greater like these shots, its difficult to get everything you want in focus. Thats why macro lovers usually stack their photos. My photos range from 5-10 shots typically, and the most I have done is 20. Some micrographers uses hundreds and thousands of stacks for a single high mag shot.

I use a free program called CombineZM. I have more info, and more pictures in a few other threads in the photography section.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/69793-my-focus-stacked-orchids-3.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/photography/65133-droplets-bubbles.html


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> I love it, Grimm! How big is the vegetative portion of the plant?


Here is a photo of a fine leafed Pleurothallis grobyi...it's the one on the farthest right beside the Neoregelia liliputiana...


----------

